# Challenge Coins are now officially a joke



## LibraryLady (Jan 24, 2019)

You made a coin for this???

https://www-m.cnn.com/2019/01/23/po...oogleapis.com/auth/chrome-content-suggestions
LL


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 24, 2019)

Didn't that cost....money?  Money...you don't have?  So you express the "frustration at the requirement they work without pay" by spending money on gee-gaw you don't need?  Got it.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 24, 2019)

You can always tell how truly "broke" someone is by the toys they buy.

They aren't suffering yet and that doesn't help in any way with their cause....


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 24, 2019)

I think it’s funny, in a sarcastic and subversive kind of way.  I have some savings but I’d still be pretty pissed if I wasn’t getting paid.  I only wish I would have thought of this first and started charging people $10 each for one.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 24, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> I think it’s funny, in a sarcastic and subversive kind of way.  I have some savings but I’d still be pretty pissed if I wasn’t getting paid.  I only wish I would have thought of this first and started charging people $10 each for one.



I'd be ticked, but I would have a plan.  Like, 30 days no pay, resumes/CVs go out; take out a HELOC; no more McD's and hit the ramen.  Sounds like most all of these people are just going along with it.  At some point they cease to be victims and become willing participants.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jan 24, 2019)

I have an arms length respect for most civilian government agencies. This bothers me in that the CNN article stated that the challenge coin started in the military. So, these agencies don't have some "tradition". That they could bastardize and cheapen of their own. Oh wait, I almost forgot they have the FBI! HA


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 24, 2019)

Tinman6 said:


> I have an arms length respect for most civilian government agencies. This bothers me in that the CNN article stated that the challenge coin started in the military. So, these agencies don't have some "tradition". That they could bastardize and cheapen of their own. Oh wait, I almost forgot they have the FBI! HA



Agreed. I would venture that most of them really don't even know what it is. How do you think they would react if you showed up to a bar and you ask to see their coin? What would they say or do if you told them they had to do push-ups or buy a round of drinks?


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jan 24, 2019)

I know man. People just decide to use a symbol or tradition. Without even understanding it's deeper significance or origins. 
They just care about their immediate concerns. I mean fucking really, you have a coin made because you're not getting paid! Where is the nobility in that? Is the sacrifice of money even on par with the sacrifice of blood, sweat and life? Hardly not. They need to melt that shit down and come up with something else.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 24, 2019)

Your high horses are exceedingly high here gents.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jan 24, 2019)

Whoa Trigger.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 24, 2019)

Tinman6 said:


> Whoa Trigger.



I don't see anything in my post to indicate that.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jan 24, 2019)

I was reigning in my horse. Being a Kiwi you're probably not familiar with the reference.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 24, 2019)

Roger.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 24, 2019)

I see no issue with it, they are poking fun at what is happening to them....LEO humor...I get it.

Seen plenty of military coins that were made to be funny....


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 24, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> Seen plenty of military coins that were made to be funny....



Guess I'm kinda old then, thought coins were supposed to denote pride in one's unit or signify your btdt status.

LL


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 24, 2019)

They still do, but you can find some unit only coins that symbolize a funny deployment incident...etc.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 24, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Guess I'm kinda old then, thought coins were supposed to denote pride in one's unit or signify your btdt status.
> 
> LL


Guessing you wouldn’t appreciate the company coin from a now defunct Army EOD unit. It was in the shape of a milk carton, and the contact information was for The Matador. Probably one of the most popular EOD coins I’ve ever come across.


----------



## Box (Jan 24, 2019)

Almost like a command giving out coins in Afghanistan that double as a bottle opener...  during a deployment where drinking is not allowed.

under the guise of "its for soda bottles"

They should have saved a few bucks by making poker chips instead of coins - poker chips are all the rage now.  Metal coins are just - so George Bush era


----------



## Brill (Jan 25, 2019)

Tinman6 said:


> Whoa Trigger.



You just won the internets.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 25, 2019)

What's funny is I have had more coins given to me in my current civilian job than I ever did get in the military. I took care of the wife of a brigade commander at fort Bragg, I've taken care of a former chairman of the joint chiefs of staff, it's just crazy. We see a couple guys from pararescue from Fort Bragg from time to time, let's see what kind of swag they'll give me 😉.


----------



## Brill (Jan 25, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Guess I'm kinda old then, thought coins were supposed to denote pride in one's unit or signify your btdt status.
> 
> LL



Most do. Dug these out: (I’m not affiliated with either org but helped them on some projects)


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 25, 2019)

racing_kitty said:


> Guessing you wouldn’t appreciate the company coin from a now defunct Army EOD unit. It was in the shape of a milk carton, and the contact information was for The Matador. Probably one of the most popular EOD coins I’ve ever come across.


Nah, it's more they are becoming _too _common. 

LL


----------



## Topkick (Jan 25, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Nah, it's more they are becoming _too _common.
> 
> LL


Challenge coins are too common. Because they are not an official award, they have become a surefire way to make sure everybody gets a trophy. I've always looked at like this...you know if you earned it and it only matters if it means something to you. I have coins I am very proud of but many were given to me for being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 25, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> We see a couple guys from pararescue from Fort Bragg from time to time, let's see what kind of swag they'll give me 😉.


Usually just hair products.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 25, 2019)

Blizzard said:


> Usually just hair products.



OK, now I have to explain to my coworkers why I just spit coffee onto the floor....


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 25, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> OK, now I have to explain to my coworkers why I just spit coffee onto the floor....


Like that hasn't happened before? I'm sure they're used to this behavior from ya, doc... 

LL


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 25, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Like that hasn't happened before? I'm sure they're used to this behavior from ya, doc...
> 
> LL



Usually I drool, only occasionally spit.  Basically a bipedal llama.


----------

